# SCAG SCF30 Vs. Ferris FW15



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I recently posted about buying the SCAG SCF 30 and that I was pleased with it, which I am. However, I made some really good money on flipping my zero turn and just happened to find a FW15 near me brand new so I could not pass up the opportunity to buy it as and choose between the two. The FW15 was the initial mower I wanted but I could not justify spending that, plus they were really hard to find. Long story short, I am going with the FW15 and dropping the SCAG. I know these two mowers are new so I wanted to share in detail my first hand experience with them both.

SCAG

Positives:
- Built like a tank
- Nice controls layout
- Easy to use HOC adjustment
- Nice cut quality
- Easy to switch between bagging/mulching/discharging

Negatives:
- Noticed after dropping the HOC, at the low settings the rear reinforced part of the deck drags the turf. I did not notice this at first and this is a major design flaw from SCAG. If you mow at 2.25" or higher this will not be an issue.
- The transmission is fine on flat ground but at the bottom of a hill needs a little push to get moving. Once moving it's fine and this could be an adjustment thing but per the manual mine was adjusted correctly after checking.
- I will not mention the weight as it is a nice heavy-duty mower.....but using this compared to the Ferris is a LOT more work.

Ferris

Positives:
- Built like even more of a tank
- The hydro drive with the caster wheels + reverse - OMG what a joy to use. It literally takes the work out of using a 260 lb mower. I cannot say this enough, your grandmother could cut the grass with this thing.
- Cut quality is amazing as well
- 32" vs 30"
- Larger 10HP engine (Honda)
- Pneumatic tires
- Smoother to operate overall for the above reasons

Negatives:
- The only downside to this from the SCAG is the bagging system and the mulch kit. More work to switch between all of them.

Overview:

As stated, I am going with the Ferris. The hydro drive and the overall amount of work involved to use this mower is simply hands down 100x easier than any other 30" "push mower." The SCAG is great and I'd put it ahead of the Turfmaster, Exmark, etc. If you need to switch from bagging, mulching, discharging - go with the SCAG. If you simply want the absolute best "push mower" you will ever use in this category, go test drive the FW15. It is quite a machine! I'll add some side by side pictures to this shortly. I hope this helps some people make a decision as I could not find too many reviews on either of these machines yet.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah my decision between my Scag ZT and Ferris was really close as well. Both companies make quality stuff. I don't think I would have been unhappy with either. I was looking at the 3200 Series Ferris vs the Cheetah II. Mine came down to dealer support.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Yeah my decision between my Scag ZT and Ferris was really close as well. Both companies make quality stuff. I don't think I would have been unhappy with either. I was looking at the 3200 Series Ferris vs the Cheetah II. Mine came down to dealer support.


Yeah agreed, they both are on the top to me in terms of build quality.

The features of the Ferris in this case almost make it an apples/oranges thing though. Hydro, reverse, pneumatic tires, and large casters vs. belt drive and fixed front wheels with smaller "hard" tires.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Kustrud said:


> The features of the Ferris in this case almost make it an apples/oranges thing though.


Completely agree here, you went up in price class significantly. At the end of the day the important thing is you're happy with it and it does what you need.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Didn't get a side by side but here's some pics!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Don't mind the yellow spots everywhere, lawn still recovering from a massive army work attack!

But I am SUPER impressed with the way this thing cuts and stripes! It stipes better than my Tru Cut did lol! No idea how either, there is no roller, no flap, etc.....just the deck!


----------



## SirWibin (Jul 29, 2021)

oh wow. I didn't know scag built those types of mowers.
I was reading it as zero turns. hahaha

Based on the wheels alone, I'd go with the Ferris. 
Kind of sad to see a Scag with 50 dollar lawn mower wheels on it.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

From a price/value perspective for residential owners, is the cost worth 3x over a timemaster? Also, do you know if the big league lawn rollers will fit on the Ferris?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

VALawnNoob said:


> From a price/value perspective for residential owners, is the cost worth 3x over a timemaster? Also, do you know if the big league lawn rollers will fit on the Ferris?


Yes in my opinion it is. I've used it owned them all including the Timemaster (which is not a bad mower). This thing just feels like it's in another league, which it should given the price. There's no comparison between using the two. I'm that impressed.

I can't wait to see how it cuts my Bermuda once my lawn has completely healed.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. Please keep us updated on the maintenance requirements of Ferris and how easy that is. Also, interesting in the blades and cut quality and just how much better it is. What other hydro does it compete with?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I sure will! I literally cannot wait for 3 days to pass each time so I can cut the grass again lol!

Also figured something out with the casters....

I leave the caster unlocked and do 2 perimeter passes. Then I lock them and do my straights on the large areas (at a different angle each cut) and it is SO dang quick to cut the grass. Very nice to be able to have both options on one mower.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Still not 100% healed but getting close, starting to get to really see how it handles thick Bermuda. This is cut at 2" and it cuts perfectly even with zero bogging. I Extremely pleased with the cut quality!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Another update on the Ferris cut quality!


----------



## turf_noob (Sep 21, 2021)

What blades are you using for the FW15, are you bagging? I love the FW15 for the fescue but I'm getting clippings everywhere when I move the Bermuda a 2HOC.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

turf_noob said:


> What blades are you using for the FW15, are you bagging? I love the FW15 for the fescue but I'm getting clippings everywhere when I move the Bermuda a 2HOC.


I'm just using the blades that came on it. How often are you cutting? I'm side discharging every 3 days or so and never have any clippings anywhere.


----------



## turf_noob (Sep 21, 2021)

I bought the mower used, so I'm not 100% sure but I think they are the OEM blades. I am cutting every 5 days. I end up cutting with the FW15 and then bag with the Toro going the opposite direction. I think I am going to buy the mulch kit and see if that does the trick. Like you said the FW15 is hands down the superior mower but I cant keep both


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

turf_noob said:


> I bought the mower used, so I'm not 100% sure but I think they are the OEM blades. I am cutting every 5 days. I end up cutting with the FW15 and then bag with the Toro going the opposite direction. I think I am going to buy the mulch kit and see if that does the trick. Like you said the FW15 is hands down the superior mower but I cant keep both


I would personally try a set of Gator G6 or G5 mulching blades for $20-$30 each before hopping on the full blown mulching kit and see if that helps.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Does bagging and mulch kit come with the mower or did you have to pay more separately? I'm curious how much more pain it is to switch between them all.

Do Ferris ever offer discounts? Where did you sell your SCAG? I'm curious about the used/new marketplace and how to sell one to help fund the next. Lastly, anymore photos of the lawn cut by the FW15 as you came to end of the season?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> Does bagging and mulch kit come with the mower or did you have to pay more separately? I'm curious how much more pain it is to switch between them all.
> 
> Do Ferris ever offer discounts? Where did you sell your SCAG? I'm curious about the used/new marketplace and how to sell one to help fund the next. Lastly, anymore photos of the lawn cut by the FW15 as you came to end of the season?


I actually bought one this week just to play with and add it to my side business. I do feel that it's a very nice mower. The bagger is separate. I installed a accelerator catcher on mine with the chute blocker and it's pretty slick. Takes less than 5 seconds to pull the catcher off to go dump. The bagger Ferris offers I've heard of bagging issues with wet grass and more of pain to remove the rear bag. Partly the reason I went with the side catcher. I will have to get some pictures of the yard and it in the next day or so. I did over seed with PRG. Didn't notice any stragglers. Cut 2" I believe. It's certainly different than the reel mowers and wished it went a little lower than 1.5" but that's not my intention with it.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

AllisonN said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Does bagging and mulch kit come with the mower or did you have to pay more separately? I'm curious how much more pain it is to switch between them all.
> ...


Did you pay full price? How much was the side catcher?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > VALawnNoob said:
> ...


Catcher was $450. Mower was 3k.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> AllisonN said:
> 
> 
> > VALawnNoob said:
> ...


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Beautiful! Seems to be the same checkmate striper as on the Timemaster...


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

VALawnNoob said:


> Beautiful! Seems to be the same checkmate striper as on the Timemaster...


I believe it is. I made the little bracket to mount it on the back versus drilling in the side. Also didn't use the accelerator bracket for the catcher, just went ahead and made a new one for it, to be able to use the chute block. I'll mow with it this weekend and gather some pics. Pretty nice little 32" I must say, with way more than enough power unlike some of the other 30" out there.


----------

